# Just wanted to show off my baby Lionheads (pic included!)



## Somebunny2love (Jun 11, 2012)

These babies will be 2 weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Jun 11, 2012)

awe, they r so cute!!


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 11, 2012)

good grief, can they get any cuter!


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Jun 11, 2012)

Pretty cute kits. So a tort & 2 sable points?


----------



## Somebunny2love (Jun 11, 2012)

TherapyBunnies said:
			
		

> Pretty cute kits. So a tort & 2 sable points?


Yes...not sure where the sable points came from though because their mommy is black, and their daddy was a tort!  I'm planning on keeping the sable point in the back in that pic.   Considering keeping the tort too...we lost our buck (daddy of this litter) on Wednesday, and he looks just like him.


----------



## flemish lops (Jun 11, 2012)

Awwww


----------

